# Abandoned my 3rd bridge project



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

ABANDONED my 3rd bridge project is almost completed. The wooden bridge was abandoned by the RR for a better route and stronger steel viaduct. A friend of mine said, on his train trip across the US he seen lots of these abandon bridges.

George


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice!! Now, weather the bejaysus out of it, and even have some of the diagonal sway braces unpinned and kept up only by one set of bolts.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I thought of that Mesenteria but I want to get my maybe 100 car freight train video going soon. Thanks though.

George


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

Not to be the grammar police, but a comma in the title makes the difference between giving up on a project, or the name of the project.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I have to laugh you got me Stan? Whatever that means? Did I use my question marks correctly? 

George


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I too thought you had abandoned your project before opening the thread.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I guess I shouldn't have called the project Abandon CV.

George


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's an impressive structure, nice work!


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks John. The 2nd part of the abandon bridge project. A fire broke out in the grasslands next to the RR tracks near the steel viaduct. The Janesville fire department quickly extinguished it. I installed very small LEDS in the light bar and ditch lights of the fire truck. Their only the size of a pencil point but are very bright.

George


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I also thought you had given up in frustration. Glad to see I was mistaken! Very nice work.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I could have CT. I almost gave up on installing the 0402 micro LEDs in the fire truck.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

"Let's eat*,* Grandma" and "Let's eat Grandma". Two very different phrases. Comma's save lives.

And yes, nice work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, add a smoker to the fire. :thumbsup:


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Where do you buy one ED?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Theamazingswal said:


> Where do you buy one ED?


First site I found in a google search,
https://www.traintekllc.com/seuthe-...MIyomCjIWF4QIVC16GCh3AzAojEAQYASABEgJL9vD_BwE

There are a few different types.
The above site shows more in their inventory.
Search e bay too, they are there.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

OK thanks Ed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Make your own?
I skimmed through this real quick, you might find it helpful?

https://www.instructables.com/id/An-Inexpensive-Smoke-Fog-Generator/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Get some more fire trucks and simulate your abandoned trestle on fire? 
Some well placed lights, you can even get a hook and ladder in that scene. If there is an access road by the trestle.


----------



## Jille (Apr 6, 2019)

*Details are great*

Love the hoses with the fireman. Details bring the scene to life!


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Why not adding some RR scrap inside the valley to the bottom of the wooden trestle or below the new steel bridge?

Sometimes was wrecking of some no more used cunstruction materials cheaper, than transporting it to other construction areas of the RR.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I was kinda wondering too how an ongoing thread would be interesting about an abandoned project.


----------



## Steve25 (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice work there! It pays to keep at it I have found and taking a break for a bit is always a good way to regroup and recharge!


----------

